# Sanding Belt Pad Cleaner?



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

Sanding belt pad cleaners, are they just a joke? I have had sanding belts get filled up very quickly before then just trashed the belt. I recently learned about Sanding belt pad cleaners do they work? Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Anguspapa said:


> Sanding belt pad cleaners, are they just a joke? I have had sanding belts get filled up very quickly before then just trashed the belt. I recently learned about Sanding belt pad cleaners do they work? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 76106


The ones I have work fairly well. If the stuff is glazed in like old paint would be, I don't think anything will help but for cleaning wood residues out they're worth the money. :smile:


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I love them. I think that they absolutely increase the the life of my belts.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a brick that was like 2x2x10 long and I've had it at my pm edge sander for 8 years. It's only about 4 inches now but it's great.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I was convinced to buy one by a salesman the last time I needed to buy a belt. I figure its paid for itself by now. Definitely extends life of belt.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

They also make sanding more efficient.

Clogged belts slow the sanding process.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep , they're the bees knees they are , wouldn't be without one.
And if I was , an old crepe soled shoe would fill the bill


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The sanding belt cleaners work great. Just be really careful using them when they get worn down really short. It's basicly a stick of rubber and really grabs at the belt sucking your fingers into the belt.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Manuka Jock said:


> Yep , they're the bees knees they are , wouldn't be without one.
> And if I was , an old crepe soled shoe would fill the bill


They are truly the bees knees. I use them on all sanding media, belts, disks, drums, oscillating sanders, and even tried them on just plain paper. They keep old paper from burning the wood if you can not get a replacement right away. You will definitely not remove built-up paint. 

One observation when I use it on my ROS you need to apply enough pressure otherwise it seem to stop the sander. I sand a lot of boards that are 3 1/2" X 36" all 4 sides boards and my standard procedure is to clean after each board.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've used them for years, and they do work. I had an old screwdriver that I needed to make a carving tool out of, and wanted to reshape the plastic handle. I sanded on it with my belt sander, and the belt became clean. It might have been a certain type of composite in the plastic, but, some plastics work as well.








 







.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Old Tennis shoes work Great too! If the belt clogs with wood resin especially like southern yellow pine etc... Wet a rag with Acetone and wad it up use it like the eraser. It will unclog the belt very quickly and make it almost like new.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Work great for me, I make sure I always have 2 on hand.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Crepe rubber sticks. Lee Valley. You're dang tootin' right that they work! Got the advice from a furniture shop where there may be 30+ days of sanding at a time.
Explanation: as the sandpaper grit surface gets clogged up with fiber and resin, the cutting ability goes away. The reaction is to push harder. Wrong. Then friction goes up, heat goes up and the waste gets cooked into the grit grain adhesive and the sanding unit is ruined.
Touch the crepe rubber to the running sander and poof! Seems to erase the clogging gunk.

I've done a lot of shaping of abalone and other kinds of shells as inlays for wood carvings. Both stones for cutting and drums for fine shaping. I estimate that the crepe rubber stick has saved me more than $300 in stones and drums. Shell dust can cook into the grit in the blink of an eye. Just as soon as the stone goes white, a touch with the rubber and carve on!


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

I used the pad cleaners today and just like everyone said they worked great. Thanks once again.


----------



## TerryZ (Jul 13, 2012)

I also found that switching from Elmer's to Titebond wood glue helps my belts last longer as well. My local saw mill told me the Elmer's gums up when you sand it while the Titebond turns to dust.


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

TerryZ said:


> I also found that switching from Elmer's to Titebond wood glue helps my belts last longer as well. My local saw mill told me the Elmer's gums up when you sand it while the Titebond turns to dust.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I use the sanding cleaner sticks too, but don't overlook the ability to wash the belts (fabric backed) in a solution of Arm & Hammer WASHING SODA (not baking soda). Soda, warm water, soak, brush, dry, put 'em back to work.
Bill


----------

